# Airline Baggage Rules 2016



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, 

I have no idea if this is a useful thread, but imma start this anyway... 

I'm flying Turkish Airlines to Japan next week... 

Economy = 30Kg + SNOWBOARD CARRIAGE FOR FREE!

Post up what you know...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Not a bad idea.

I'm in Toronto and just booked my flight to Whistler in a few weeks.

- For flying with Air Canada: Your checked snowboard bag is exempt from an "oversize" charge, but not the overweight charge, so it must be kept under the 50 lb limit (per usual bags - can be a challenge with a Dakine High roller, TRUST me).

Usually, if you get a nice ticket agent at the counter, he/she'll waive the overweight fee.

From their website:


> Travelling between Canada and Europe, the Middle East or Africa? Carry your skis or snowboard at no extra charge
> 
> You can carry your skis/snowboards and boots at no extra charge provided you are travelling:
> 
> ...


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I think most airlines charge $150 for ski/snowboard bag upto 50lbs.
First class is free upto 70lbs for two (including oversize) bags.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Delta in the USA treats snowboard bags as normal luggage, standard fees apply. 50lb weight limit in effect to avoid over-weight charges...

$25 first bag
$35 each additional bag


----------



## bghozali (Feb 9, 2016)

Flying Southwest Airlines from Houston to SLC next week.

2 pieces of checked luggage is free. Snowboard bag counts as regular luggage (without the dimension restriction), and subject to weight limitation as a regular luggage as well (I think ~49 lbs).


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

kri$han said:


> - For flying with Air Canada: Your checked snowboard bag is exempt from an "oversize" charge, but not the overweight charge, so it must be kept under the 50 lb limit (per usual bags - can be a challenge with a Dakine High roller, TRUST me).


WestJet is the same. They don't charge an oversized fee as long as its under 50lbs.

This is Westjet's description of what can be carried in your board bag

"One set is accepted per guest including helmet, boots and poles; or a snowboard and boots."

However, I've put 2 boards and other stuff in my board bag before and haven't had an issue *knock on wood

That being said, I've only flown domestic with WestJet and not sure if they would be more strict on an international flight.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

There is a stickied thread above with baggage info for domestic flights so you guys should post updates and international info in there so it's all in one place:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ge...info-flying-w-snowboards-checked-baggage.html


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

They keep changing policies so frankly, I'd always make sure to check the airline website immediately before booking. Like mentioned above, Air Canada, for example, has a seasonal policy for free snow sports equipment transport to some destinations - not domestically though. North American economy flights with Air Canada or WestJet do not charge oversize fees but do charge for baggage in general. It's something like $25-30 per bag per direction, but can be waived if you have status or some other tricks. 

I just flew with AC and although the website details are fuzzy about what counts as one piece of luggage - one board or one bag - they never questioned what's in the bag at the drop off counter.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

American Airlines charges $25 for first bag and $25 for second bag, but $75 for third bag.

They usually say that the length + width + height of a bag can't be over 60" total, but they make an exception for snowboard/ski travel bags. I packed a bunch of stuff into the bag (jackets, helmet, pads, boots, etc) and they didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Just flew 4 Flights with JAL, Sydney Australia to Japan!!!!!

2 x 23kg + 7kg Carry on!!!!!

Supposed to limit size of bags to total linear dimensions of no greater than 203cms, but I had no issues with my boards being slightly over!!!!! Never even busted out the tape measure once!!!!!


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Internal Tokyo to Sapporo with ANA and JAL, board bag is fine as long as it does not exceed 20kgs. Mines was fine


----------

